# Uneven belly bulge?



## Jennifer H (Jan 19, 2003)

I'm almost 18 weeks and have gained about 8 pounds so far in this pregnancy. My belly is getting noticably larger, but I am still in a lot of my regular clothes with a few maternity clothes thrown in mostly for my emotional health







. When I lay on my back in bed my tummy is still pretty flat with a tiny little mound. This morning I noticed that the right side is about an inch (yes, a whole inch) higher than the left side. I tried to make it move, but it didn't. I rarely feel the baby move yet, so I can't imagine that it could be the head or butt causing this. Especially since it didn't move.

In my first pregnancy I had a fibroid on the right side, but it didn't grow in my second pregnancy so I assumed it was gone. It's not papable when I am not pregnant.

Do you think it could be this anterior fibroid causing this?

I have an u/s tomorrow, so we'll probably see whatever it is. Just wondering if anyone else has had uneven belly this early in the game?!


----------



## stretchmark (Apr 10, 2003)

I have uneven belly syndrome too. No, not a real disorder just making up a name for it. They thought I had a fibroid based on ultrasound and it turned out, through c-section examination, that I had a unicornuate uterus. So one fallopian tube doesn't connect to the uterus and it tips slightly to the right. I was way uneven with my first pregnancy, maybe more than an inch at about 22 weeks. This time around, I am a bit uneven but more lopsided than anything. Still it is weird to only feel movement on the right side of my belly-button. I'm certainly not saying that this is what you have but I do think that a fibroid could definitely cause the uneveness. I know a woman with a fibroid that makes her look pregnant and she isn't. Hopefully they will find out what it is and relieve any concern you have. i thought I was severly abnormal because of how I looked when I layed down flat but no one has ever remarked at it except me.
My old doc has told me all about the weirdness of fibroids in pregnancy as I am sure you have heard about too. They can do funky things.
Tiffany


----------



## LisaG (Feb 23, 2003)

Yup - it could be. Before I had my fibroids removed, if my bladder was really full or I was full 'o air







my left side would be quite noticeably higher than the right (one of mine was behind the left side of my uterus). Kinda reminded me of an iceburg surfacing







, very weird.

With your uterus growing and shifting it could just be making the fibroid more noticeable - if that's what it is. Keep us posted on how your ultrasound goes!

LisaG


----------



## snuffles (Apr 11, 2002)

It could be normal. I have noticed this throughout all of my pregnancies.. one side higher than the other. I notice this often now, and I am only 14 weeks pregnant.

Mel


----------



## SamuraiEarthMama (Dec 3, 2002)

i am also 18 weeks, and have no history of uterine fibroids or abnormalities... but i do have a bumpy belly! and it's definitely been bumping further out on the right side. i just figured the baby "planted" on the upper right side, and is doing lots of his/her growing up there. some days it's more pronounced than others...

happy baby growing!

katje


----------



## shalom (Jul 16, 2002)

I did have a fibroid with my previous pregnancy, but don't seem to with this pregnancy. My belly is noticeably higher on the left side though. I've wondered about this a lot. ??? who knows







:


----------



## rubelin (Feb 3, 2002)

I definitely do NOT have a fibroid and my belly has been WAY lopsided since I started showing. It was very strange for a while, since I didn't think he could be big enough to make that much difference. The funny thing is just last week I noticed that it's switched form being bigger on the laft to way bigger on the right, so I guess it really is from his position.

Oh, and just until a few weeks ago (I'm about 26 wks) my belly would just be a little pooch when I laid down and it still takes a couple of hours after getting up in the morning for it to pooch all the way out.


----------



## Foobar (Dec 15, 2002)

I am lopsided in the mornings. Moo like her sister prefers to sleep on the left side of my uterus. When I wake up, the right side is flat and the left is huge, then she wakes up and spreads out again...

Don't know what they like on the left....by Goo was the same way!


----------



## happay (Jan 12, 2004)

is a fibroid a bad thing? I have never heard of it and I also have noticed from the very first time that I could find my uterus that it was much larger on the right side. It has stayed this way. I just deduced on my own that it was where the baby was and did not even mention it to the doctor. I also thought it might be normal because other parts of me are unevenly balanced (left bb bigger than right).


----------



## Jennifer H (Jan 19, 2003)

Well, had my u/s on Wednesday and the fibroid is very tiny so I don't know what it is (the tech said sometimes they get so big in a pregnancy that they finally choke off their own blood supply and then calcify - which is what it looks like mine did).

The baby was flipping and flopping all over the place, but I still can't feel a thing! So, maybe she had her head or her butt up there and that was why I was lopsided. I noticed it again this morning, but on Wednesday morning and Thursday morning I didn't.

In any case it is not something I am worried about anymore! Baby looked great, my placenta is nowhere near the os (I had a slow to move placenta with my last pregnancy) and it's a SHE!

Happay - in my case a fibroid was not a bad thing. It was never noticable with before my first pregnancy and has never been noticable after pregancy. For some women, fibroids can cause very heavy menstrual cycles or fertility issues and need to be removed surgically. There was also some thought with my last pregnancy that the fibroid could be in the way of letting my placenta move up!


----------



## happay (Jan 12, 2004)

I am glad to hear that fibroids aren't anything to worry about and that you had great news at your ultrasound. I hope the rest of your pregnancy goes smoothly.
I felt on my tummy again last night and I am still lopsided, but I also felt the baby move out of the way when I sort of felt around on the lumpy part. It might just be the baby then.


----------



## babywearingmama (Nov 27, 2003)

I'm pg with my 3rd and with this one and the last one the baby and/or uterus were clearly over on the right side. There's a huge difference, probably more like 3 inches higher if I lie on my back. The midwife says I must have an odd shaped uterus or something. Had natural homebirths though so it doesn't cause any problems.


----------



## williamsmommy2002 (Feb 25, 2003)

I'm 22 weeks and my belly is uneven. I feel the baby where the bulge is bigger so that is what I think is going on here.


----------

